
Xi-editor – An editor for the next 20 years - i5heu
https://xi-editor.io/
======
Rainymood
Some key initial thoughts from a potential user that might be interesting in
using Xi because he loves tinkering with new stuff:

* What is Xi? The name reminds me of Vi/Vim, so what makes it better than Vi/Vim?

* Is this a fully-fledged text editor or is this a tool in the CLI (like Vi/Vim)

* Why should I use Xi? What immediate benefits does Xi give me over say, vscode + vim extensions?

Hope this helps, didn't get much further than the first page and clicking
around a bit on the website, then left.

~~~
CraftThatBlock
[https://xi-editor.io/docs.html](https://xi-editor.io/docs.html)

~~~
nanoscopic
The docs page doesn't show any list of features and doesn't seem to show any
visual examples. It doesn't entice me in any way to try out the editor.

Why would I want to use Xi editor? I'm unclear.

------
ZoomZoomZoom
Oh, it's actually 'zigh'. What's wrong with 'ksee'? Don't tell me Vi is not
pronounced 'vee'...

Very interested in Xi and especially in Druid. That old talk about it was very
promising. Too bad there's not much activity surfacing from the project.

~~~
wodenokoto
That pronunciation help confused me even more. So, does rhyme with high?

~~~
skavi
yes[0].

[0]: [https://youtu.be/4FbQre9VQLI](https://youtu.be/4FbQre9VQLI)

------
KKPMW
Some previous discussions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16267202](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16267202)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17109930](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17109930)

------
vb6sp6
He only has 16 years left :)

~~~
i5heu
And it is, maybe, in 11 years usable if the current speed is maintained.

So we have for 5 Years a really good editor-backend.

------
plerpin
Not much activity recently - why share this now?

~~~
i5heu
i have discovered it and wanted to share it :)

